# mod cons



## helgarol

Could somebody advise me if there is an equivalent for MOD CONS in _Korean _language when referring to a flat with one bedroom and the rest of rooms for a pleasant staying in?   I want to express that my apartment has one bedroom and MOD CONS, like kitchen, dining room, living room, hall, terrace, etc.


----------



## youngbuts

I'm afraid I don't know what exactly Mod Cons is. But if it is a housing that combines one bedroom, kitchen, dining room, living room on one flat, we usually call it '오피스텔'. But '오피스텔' is implied kind of a relatively small apartment(아파트). When we use the word 아파트, it usually be a bigger one, though there is not a strict standard on how much is a big one or a small one.


----------



## helgarol

Thanks Youngbuts.  What I want to express in brief is the idea that my flat has one independent bedroom and all mod cons (modern conveniences) avoiding to go on details.  It is like saying “a fully-equipped flat with one independent bedroom”


----------



## Superhero1

풀옵션 is what you are looking for. Anyway, in South Korea it might be difficult to find a flat in which a bedroom is separate from a living room.


----------



## helgarol

Thank you, Superhero, for this comment and for the solution for the rent-a-car stuff.  In the case of the apartment, I understand that apartment’s structure could be different from those of South Korea, but as I need to express in brief what I have, what do you think about this? 
우리아파트는 독자침실이 하나 있고 기타 편이 외에 유리테라스가 있다.
It is an apartment with one independent bedroom and its bathroom, other spaces and a glass-in terrace.


----------



## Superhero1

I would say 우리 아파트는 거실과 침실 하나 그리고 베란다가 있다. You don't need to mention having your toilet and 'glass-in' because toilet is included in all apartments and every balcony has a glass window.


----------



## helgarol

thanks again, I will follow your sugestions.


----------

